
Beyond Deep Fakes - jonbaer
https://www.cs.cmu.edu/news/beyond-deep-fakes
======
ccarter84
So... most legitimate use of blockchains I have come up with would be
authentication of digital video/photography content. I sure hope folks are
working on that too

------
anc84
I don't see what is "beyond" here, can someone elaborate on the contribution
on top of established Deep Fake tech?

~~~
tyingq
They imply that looking at not just spatial but also temporal differences is
what they're doing that's new.

I don't know enough about it to know if that actually is new.

~~~
anc84
Thanks!

------
jonny_eh
Smart to use John Oliver. He'll likely pick it up and provide free PR.

~~~
lawlessone
If it isn't highlighted we'll be looking at fake video footage in a few years
of politicians admitting they're lizard people and some will believe it.

Imagine an events like that idiot that showed up armed at Comet Pizza but
worse.

~~~
Doxin
There's already a PSA from "obama" about deepfakes out there, so that'd make
for a nice response, although I suppose for some folks a PSA from "trump"
would carry more weight.

------
S-E-P
I for one, love this. I'm looking forward to Hitler quoting that Sonic kid. Ah
glorious, I love this new age we've entered.

~~~
mdpopescu
Agreed. I keep hoping that this will make people become less trusting in
strangers with strong opinions (e.g., newscasters). Unfortunately, as shown by
another link on the HN home page [1], we tend to blindly trust the news.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18004244](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18004244)

~~~
S-E-P
Once people's faith in video starts to crumble we may actually see some
positive change in that area. Though do keep in mind, you can lead a horse to
water, but can you make them drink?

~~~
justtopost
But will lack of faith in video create a world in which criminals in piwer act
with impunity. How can you expose something if all media is suspect. Its a
weird future.

~~~
S-E-P
It's an eventuality at this point. There will be ways to determine
manipulation, even cameras themselves will probably start embedding extraneous
data within video to at least make it more difficult to manipulate. (That is
when it becomes impossible to differentiate between reality and lies.)

At least then people wouldn't trust what they see at face value.

